# How to get back deleted Private Diary entries?



## Geekygamer (Apr 13, 2014)

I didn't know where to put this topic so I posted it here. 

Private diary is an app that is also accessible online at privatediaryonline.com and is an app that allows you to write whatever you want and is password protected.
I was trying to sync entries from my phone app to my online account and somehow in the process one entry which had a lot of info like passwords got lost/ accidentally deleted. I don't know how it happened, I didn't do it, it just totally disappeared. 

The developer can't help obviously as the problem is not with their app but some mistake on my part on some error with the computer. 

I have heard that there is software to get back deleted files and emails etc and I am hoping that I can recover this entry. If there is any software that is suitable for this purpose then please let me know. I already tried one called WonderShare but it doesn't really allow for online stuff to be recovered only pc files etc.

I'd really appreciate any help & advice in this.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello Geekygamer :welcome:

I suggest you contact privatediaryonline.com

They will be able to help you better.


----------

